# Game 24: Toronto Raptors @ Phoenix Suns (12/19)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (17-6) vs Toronto Raptors (10-14)*

*When: Tuesday, December 19th
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*

*Dr. Seuss' Wise Words 
(original Dr. Seuss quote) *
_“Sometimes the questions are complicated and the 
answers are simple.” _ 


*Previous Game Recap*


> SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) -- Steve Nash knew it would be a struggle before he even arrived at the arena to play the Phoenix Suns' seventh game in 10 days.
> 
> Nash and his teammates dug down and managed to do just enough Saturday night to earn their way into the team record book with a record-tying 14th straight win.
> 
> ...



*Matchup of the Night*









*Boris Diaw vs Jorge Garbajosa*


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Boris Diaw (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Toronto Raptors Projected Lineup: *






































*(PG) TJ Ford (SG) Anthony Parker (SF) Joey Graham (PF) Jorge Garbajosa (C) Rasho Nesterovic *

*NOTES:*
Suns have won 14 straight.
Jose Calderon and Chris Bosh are out.
Raptors have won 3 straight.​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Go Suns! Take out those Raps like that Meteor did! or God, depending on which story you believe (God's story or "scientists'" stories?)


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Go Suns! Take out those Raps like that Meteor did! or God, depending on which story you believe (God's story or "scientists'" stories?)


haha, WHAT!?


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Go Suns! Take out those Raps like that Meteor did! or God, depending on which story you believe (God's story or "scientists'" stories?)


LOL, that should be the poll question for this Game...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

With the Denver suspensions, if we win this, we will extend the streak even more.

Hey, Sean, like my poll?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> With the Denver suspensions, if we win this, we will extend the streak even more.
> 
> Hey, Sean, like my poll?



lol


I was actually thinking about adjusting my name.

Right now it's Dr.Seuss but I wanted to add a space so
it would Dr. Seuss. lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about adjusting my name.
> ...


A space? Lame. lol nah j/k

I did think it was time for your joke poll. :cheers:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll be there! I hope the Suns aren't underestimating the Raptors because they are capable of throwing 120 up on the board when they're clicking. I'm looking forward to taking a first live look at Bargnani. Go Suns!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm not sure if any of you guys got to see this, but here's
Burke's 3pt-fest.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwH0yZRo-cQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwH0yZRo-cQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm going to be there, row 12 section 105!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, everyone either likes Pizza, or believes in Pat


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They need to bring the bump function back.


[Unless I am blind]


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Hope this will be an entertaining game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Alley Oop to Marion to start the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

7:56 TOR - Full timeout (Timeout #1) 
8:02 PHO - A. Stoudemire made a 20-foot jumper from the left wing. Assist: S. Nash 
8:11 PHO - S. Marion defensive rebound 
8:14 TOR - R. Nesterovic missed a 15-foot turnaround jumper from the right wing 
8:29 PHO - B. Diaw made a 19-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: S. Nash 
8:37 PHO - S. Marion defensive rebound 
8:38 TOR - J. Garbajosa missed a 20-foot jumper from the left wing 
8:51 TOR - R. Nesterovic defensive rebound 
8:52 PHO - S. Nash missed the second free throw 
8:52 PHO - S. Nash hit the first free throw 

Suns lead 9-4.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow this play by play man sucks for the Raps on CJCL AM 590. He just sounds like they pulled some yo-yo off the street and said, "here, do play by play!" 

Just way he is describing the action. Sounds amatuerish, or like he shouldn't be a play by play man.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

17-10 Suns 5 mins left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Got sidetracked.

Suns up 30-23, and sound of it, it looks like it's back and forth.


Latest Plays 
1:27 PHO - Full timeout (Timeout #1) 
1:27 TOR - Shooting foul on J. Graham 
1:27 PHO - Reverse layup by K. Thomas. Assist: S. Nash 
1:31 TOR - A. Bargnani dunks the ball. Assist: T. Ford 
1:32 TOR - T. Ford defensive rebound 
1:35 PHO - K. Thomas missed a layup 
1:44 PHO - S. Nash defensive rebound 
1:46 TOR - A. Bargnani missed a 17-foot jumper from the left wing 
2:02 PHO - Layup by L. Barbosa. Assist: S. Nash 
2:09 PHO - A. Stoudemire defensive rebound


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Guess, I am stuck with that station.
:curse:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

33-25 at the end of 1.

Nash with 9 assists. Damn. 0-3 shooting, though.

Amare has 12 pts, 5-6 from the field.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The Raps play by play man said Nash is trying to break a NBA record becoming the third player to shoot 50,40,90 or something...Doh... He did that last season already -_-


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Slam home by Amare from a rebound

37-31.

Suns started off ****ty this qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with another one haha. 39-33.


..and another one... lol. Sounds like that last one was awesome. 41-33. Amare with 18 pts. Nash 11 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with his 13th assist. 49-36 Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

51-38. 1:34 till halftime

Nash still hasn't made a shot, though. 0-5. though 1 pt. lol


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

why does amare tear it up when i don't watch? that's just not cool


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 53-44 at the half.

Amare 22, and 7.

Nash still with 13 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

64-50. 8 mins and change left in the 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I posted that score, and then saw Suns added 10 more pts, like not too long later lol 


it's 82-57 now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

90-70 at the end of 3. 37 in that qrtr

Amare with 28 (11-14), and 10 rebounds


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God is in. It's 111-94


God for 3!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

15 in a row baby! :yay: :cheers: 

Suns win 115-98.


TOR-PHX Boxscore


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> 15 in a row baby! :yay: :cheers:
> 
> Suns win 115-98.
> 
> ...


Dude streaks don't matter... and stop trying to rub it into other peoples faces.. you know fans other than the Suns read this board? Sheesh.:lol:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> Dude streaks don't matter... and stop trying to rub it into other peoples faces.. you know fans other than the Suns read this board? Sheesh.:lol:



:lol:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I heard Marcus banks crossed up Bargnani?? I hope I can see a video of that somewhere later. What a nice game by our boys able to maintain the lead and it never really got in jeopardy even when the bench came in. I really hope James Jones finds his shot because I am one of his biggest supporters and have always been rooting for the kid and want him to be a key part of the Suns. Banks had a decent stat line, how did he look out there anyone who watched the game.

PS: Dr Seuss, you are one funny mother ****er hahaha


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> 15 in a row baby! :yay: :cheers:
> 
> Suns win 115-98.
> 
> ...



LOL 

Burke sealing the deal, again. We're a very impressive 
6-0 when he plays! I think he should get some consideration for MVP.

There might actually be a God when the Suns win and the Lakers
lose all in one night. =)
I hope Iverson isn't playing tomorrow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Banks was in, when it was basically over. Not important minutes really. I didn't watch it, I only listened to it so I don't how he looked haha.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Man I sure have missed a lot on this board when i was MIA for a while. Seems like the suns forum has really grown and we got a lot of regulars now, what a nice site to see


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> LOL
> 
> Burke sealing the deal, again. We're a very impressive
> 6-0 when he plays! I think he should get some consideration for MVP.
> ...


You should go as Burke for halloween next yr lol.

Video tape it too, cuz I wanna see the look on their faces when you show up door to door.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Man I sure have missed a lot on this board when i was MIA for a while. Seems like the suns forum has really grown and we got a lot of regulars now, what a nice site to see



Yeah, but you were the one who started it all man. Probably wouldn't be what it is without ya. :cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm not sure if any of you guys got to see this, but here's
> Burke's 3pt-fest.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwH0yZRo-cQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwH0yZRo-cQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


OMG hahahahahahahahahah, holy **** that was some funny **** right there!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, but you were the one who started it all man. Probably wouldn't be what it is without ya. :cheers:


No way dude its all on you, the best moderator on this damn site :worthy: haha but yeah I really have to start posting more!! 

15 IN A ROW!! like those world of warcraft guys say....w00t w00t!!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> You should go as Burke for halloween next yr lol.
> 
> Video tape it too, cuz I wanna see the look on their faces when you show up door to door.




I doubt anyone knows who I am. Maybe if I lived in
Arizona. lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kekai said:


> No way dude its all on you, the best moderator on this damn site :worthy: haha but yeah I really have to start posting more!!
> 
> 15 IN A ROW!! like those world of warcraft guys say....w00t w00t!!!!




ahahah, you play warcraft? 

I used to play counter-strike. But it got old after
two years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I doubt anyone knows who I am. Maybe if I lived in
> Arizona. lol



Nah, just the fact that you went as Pat Burke. They'd be like who?!? Not that they knew who you are.

You should get a personalized jersey or Burke jersey if they sell it, for cheap somewhere lol.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> ahahah, you play warcraft?
> 
> I used to play counter-strike. But it got old after
> two years.


DUDE, hell naw i dont play warcraft, lol..I just was watching the south park episode where they play warcraft funny **** and i dont know I guess w00t w00t popped into my head haha gotta get used to my randomness;]


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sean, I know it's only 2 games tonight, but why is there no more "stars of the night?" Thought everyone loved that?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Sean, I know it's only 2 games tonight, but why is there no more "stars of the night?" Thought everyone loved that?



I don't know.....


Alot of people don't realize how tough that is to do.
Especially almost every night.

I might start it back up in January, but with the Holidays
around the corner, I don't think I'll have too much time
to do it.

Only a few appreciated it, so I didn't feel it was worth
the effort.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

What is stars of the night?? Something new to this forum?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I don't know.....
> 
> 
> Alot of people don't realize how tough that is to do.
> ...



Few? It seemed like everyone loved it. 

Maybe just do it based on that nights game, and don't keep track of everyone who makes it like you did at the bottom with their appearances. It may simplify it for ya.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm having the same type of trouble. Since my draft started up, I can't keep up with the prediction game.  Hopefully I can find the will to continue it.


Anyways, AMAZING GAME! I went to it and saw it from the center court suite! Amazing to witness history tonight. :clap2:


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

I'm in vancouver area does anyone know how the **** I can watch a God damn Suns game?!??!?? This is ****ing killing me, all we get is the *edit* raptors.


Keep it respectful


----------

